# Mobilcom-Debitel Handyvertrag ohne LTE empfehlenswert?



## KingOfKingz (27. November 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo liebe Forengemeinde, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]als ich mich gestern in der Stadt über einen neuen Mobilfunkvertrag informierte wurde mir folgendes Angebot von mobilcom-debitel unterbreitet: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 4GB Datenvolumen (max. 21,1 Mbit/s im Telekom-Netz)
- Allnet-Flat
- keine Anschlussgebühr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- kostenlose Rufnummerportierung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus für 1€ inklusive[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rein rechnerisch würde mich der Tarif effektiv knapp 10€ / Monat kosten, was zunächst augenscheinlich ein sehr gutes Angebot ist. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Was mich an dem Vertrag stört, ist, dass dieser augenscheinlich lediglich auf dem UMTS bzw. 3G-Standard basiert. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich wohne in der Dortmunder Innenstadt, bin aber gelegentlich auch in ländlichen Regionen unterwegs. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Über die digitale Karte der Telekom, die über die Netzverfügbarkeit aufklärt, kann ich zwar sehen, dass auch der 3G-Standard sehr gut ausgebaut ist, die LTE-Verfügbarkeit jedoch minimal besser ist. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Hätte ich mit dem Tarif wohl starke Einschränkungen, was inbesondere die Netzverfügbarkeit anbelangt? [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Meine Horrorvorstellung wäre es, wenn auf Autobahnfahrten Telefongespräche abbrechen, ich häufig nur GPRS/EDGE-Emfpang habe und keine Seiten laden kann, während andere LTE-Empfang haben und ähnliches..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Was meint ihr?[/FONT]


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2018)

Wenn du jetzt schon ein Gerät mit LTE hast, kannst du es zum Test auf 3G beschränken.

Bei uns gibt es z.B. überhaupt kein UMTS, sondern nur Edge und LTE.
Auch 5G wird das Problem nicht lösen, da es aufgrund der geringen Reichweite wohl hauptsächlich in Großstädten zum Einsatz kommt, während die Fläche mit LTE abgedeckt wird.

PS. Beim Autofahren musst du eh die Finger vom Handy lassen.


----------



## NatokWa (27. November 2018)

Du hast den Vertrag falsch verstanden (Wahrscheinlich) . 

Du KANNST LTE nutzen , aber nur mit max. 21.1MBit . Habe das gleiche mit Vodafon (Über Mobilcom Debitel) mit seltsamen 14,6MBIt Max-Speed und die wollen mir ständig "Volle LTE-Geschwindigkeit" für 5€ Extra im Monat freischalten , betonen aber immer das ich LTE bereits NUTZE , nur eben gedrosselt . Hab 200MBit daheim , also wumpe *g*

Wobei mein Vertrag 15€ kostet und einer ist den nur Langjährige Stammkunden bekommen (angeblich) . Ob das bei dir genauso klappt steht im Vertrag bzw kann dir (evtl.) die beratende Person sagen : Einfach fragen ob du auf LTE zugriff hast (gedrosselt) oder es für dich (ganz) gesperrt ist .


----------



## beastyboy79 (27. November 2018)

Kommt auf dein Anwendungscenario an.

Wieviel Datenvolumen brauchst du im Monat? Wie groß sind Daten,die Du on Block transferieren musst? Wo hälst du Dich am meisten auf? Wie lange bist Du im ländlichen Bereich unterwegs? Bist Du bereit den Mehrpreis für LTE zu bezahlen oder nicht?

Wenn das für Dich ein Problem darstellt, mal kein Netz zu haben, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle ins obere Regal greifen. Damit machst du nicht verkehrt, das Handy regelt den Rest. Außerdem, wenn es das S9 werden soll, dann achte darauf, dass es die Dual-Sim-Variante ist, somit hast du die Möglichkeit noch eine zweite SIM-Karte (Datenkarte) ins Handy zu stecken und somit eventuell einen LTE-fähigen Tarif zu nutzen.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Du hast den Vertrag falsch verstanden (Wahrscheinlich) .
> 
> Du KANNST LTE nutzen , aber nur mit max. 21.1MBit . Habe das gleiche mit  Vodafon (Über Mobilcom Debitel) mit seltsamen 14,6MBIt Max-Speed und  die wollen mir ständig "Volle LTE-Geschwindigkeit" für 5€ Extra im Monat  freischalten , betonen aber immer das ich LTE bereits NUTZE , nur eben  gedrosselt . Hab 200MBit daheim , also wumpe *g*
> 
> Wobei mein Vertrag 15€ kostet und einer ist den nur Langjährige  Stammkunden bekommen (angeblich) . Ob das bei dir genauso klappt steht  im Vertrag bzw kann dir (evtl.) die beratende Person sagen : Einfach  fragen ob du auf LTE zugriff hast (gedrosselt) oder es für dich (ganz)  gesperrt ist .



Tut mir leid, das ist so nicht richtig. LTE wird bei MD nur im O2-Netz vertrieben bei den Eigentarifen. In den *Originaltarifen* von Telekom/Vodafone/O2 ist LTE immer mit dabei.

Cheers.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2018)

Ein Vertrag ohne LTE ist schlicht eine Katastrophe, da die Verfügbarkeit von 4G deutlich besser ist als die von 3G.


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. November 2018)

Bin damals als ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Verträgen hatte darauf eingegangen nur 3G anstatt LTE zu haben. Fazit: Ich hasse mich immer noch dafür, 3G hast du quasi nie (außer bei mir daheim).


----------



## NatokWa (27. November 2018)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das ist so nicht richtig. LTE wird bei MD nur im O2-Netz vertrieben bei den Eigentarifen. In den *Originaltarifen* von Telekom/Vodafone/O2 ist LTE immer mit dabei.
> 
> Cheers.



Bullshit ! Ich habe MD-Vertrag für Vodafone und bekomme definitiv LTE Empfang . Steht auch so in meinem Vertrag drin DAS ich LTE habe , nur eben Speed-Limitiert .


----------



## beastyboy79 (27. November 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Bullshit ! Ich habe MD-Vertrag für Vodafone und bekomme definitiv LTE Empfang . Steht auch so in meinem Vertrag drin DAS ich LTE habe , nur eben Speed-Limitiert .



okay, wer sollte das besser wissen, als ein *hust* Vertriebler? Welchen Tarif hast du denn? Wie heisst der denn? Erzähl mal.


----------



## audianer1990 (30. November 2018)

KingOfKingz schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der Dortmunder Innenstadt, bin aber gelegentlich auch in ländlichen Regionen unterwegs.


Gerade auf dem Land spielt LTE seine Stärken aus.

Ich würde im Jahr 2018 keinen Vertrag mehr ohne LTE abschließen. Denk daran du musst den 2 Jahre nutzen 

Das 3G Netz wird nicht mehr ausgebaut, wenn du dann also wo kein Netz hast oder es überlastet ist, bleibt das auch so.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Bullshit ! Ich habe MD-Vertrag für Vodafone und bekomme definitiv LTE Empfang . Steht auch so in meinem Vertrag drin DAS ich LTE habe , nur eben Speed-Limitiert .


Es war mal im Gespräch das MD LTE im D-Netz bekommt.
Telekom Handytarife ohne Smartphone im D-Netz | mobilcom-debitel
Aber auch auf deren Homepage finde ich jetzt nichts dazu.


----------

